
Mail Your Hard Drive to Amazon - princeverma
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/07/mail-your-hard-drive-to-amazon.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
kylec
There are several backup solutions (Arq, JungleDisk, etc) that will store your
data on Amazon's S3 service. However, the restore process is fairly painful as
it requires downloading potentially hundreds of GB which takes a long time.
I'm aware of the hard drive service that Amazon offers, but AFAIK you're
required to mail a drive to Amazon and they will put the data you want on it
and mail it back. However, I've often thought that since Amazon also sells
hard drives, they could skip a step and allow someone to purchase the disk,
have Amazon can put the data on it, and mail it to the buyer. For people
replacing a failed hard drive, it's likely that they will buy one from Amazon
anyway, and this would save them a lot of time.

~~~
RyanKearney
I'm sure if you contacted them first you can set the HDD to ship right to
Amazon and they'll load it up and send it to your home address.

------
eck
"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling
down the highway."

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Andrew_S._Tanenbaum>

~~~
qq66
Well, a station wagon full of 32GB MicroSD cards would be even better :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If you're going to say that then why not a juggernaut full of 32GB MicroSD
cards.

------
princeverma
For large data, I think it's much more convenient. On similar note :
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/09/09/us-safrica-
pigeon-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/09/09/us-safrica-pigeon-
idUSTRE5885PM20090909)

------
andreyon
Useful for companies, expensive for regular users

------
drivebyacct2
Not to be snarky in any regard, but what is a use case for needing to upload
an enormous EBS image? Like for some sort of non-deterministic data processing
where you already have a large set of data to process?

~~~
statictype
If you're switching your app's hosting over to EC2 and want to transfer your
hundreds of gigs of database files, this may be the easiest way to do it.

Also, I suspect the exporting data (for keeping physical backups) may be the
more common use case.

------
veyron
Old news. This has been in place for years.

~~~
RyanKearney
Wrong, it has been in place for S3. This applies to EBS volumes. Please read
the article before you comment.

